# Disposing of drywall (sheetrock)



## cntrydude (Mar 17, 2003)

Hello All,
We are having a house built on our property. We are responsible for all clean up. The drywallers have left one HUGE mound of scrap material. Any one have any ideas on the best method of disposal? I know burning it is out. Someone here at work suggested putting in the garden? Any ideas.

Thanks,


----------



## ed/IL (May 11, 2002)

Get a construction dumpster, haul it to the dump, Or tip garbadge man enough that he takes it. If pile to big for him have him take what he can and come back when he is in the neighberhood.


----------



## moopups (May 12, 2002)

If you can make it into small enought pieces it is good for the soil.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Check out the value of gyspum in your soil. There is a reson dry wall si called gypboard.


----------



## george darby (May 10, 2002)

gypsum board is often used as a soil amendment and works quite well . i have seen where it was dumped in the bushes and you can see the difference in vigor . there is really no problem in using it however the organic certification for ground where it is used is off perminatly my understanding is gypsym is okay but they get squirly about reclaimed drywall , most of the calcium sulphate in drywall is a end product of the smoke scrubbers at power plants and traces of nondesirable heavy metals could be present, for lawn use i see no problem just mix it into the soil or burrry it below the topsoil spread to level the yard most of the problems using it in yards are that it might be seen as white unsightly lumps untill the grass grows it will deteriorate over time and mix as years go by


----------



## scorpian5 (Feb 16, 2004)

When we have chunks left over from smaller jobs we pile it inside until fall and just break it up some and put it on the garden in the fall after plowing and by spring the rain and snow does a good job of softening it. A couple of passes with the disk or plow and not much left


----------



## Don Armstrong (May 8, 2002)

I would be with the above about adding it to the soil. However, when I've suggested it before some have said that there are now some pretty potent fungicides (persistent non-organic) added to gypsum-based wallboard (dryrock). Just something to think about.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Gypsum can be used in place of limestone to add calcium to the soil. It will not affect pH. Assuming there are no undersirable aspects to it, my suggestion would be to rent a yard chipper and run the pieces through it. Then spread like limestone. In fact, you could likely dispose of most of the scrap by running it through a tree-trimming chipper. Run a large magnet over the ground after spreading to pick up nails, etc.

Ken S. in WC TN


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

It makes great flooring in livestock stalls. After it absorbs odors and moisture for a couple of years, then it can go to the garden.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

We put ours in the shed and slipped a little in the trash bag (black ones) over 1 years time. Someone really needs to find a way to recycle the stuff. No I dont want it in the garden either!


----------



## Urban Dreamer (Feb 5, 2004)

i would say make sure wherever you put it, that it's not in anaerobic conditions. drywall is the number one stinking item in construction and demolition debris landfills. it emits the most noxious odor. i'm not sure if it would be so potent in your backyard, but i know in the landfills it's BAD. they spend a lot of money trying to find alternatives to burying drywall just becuase of the bad smell. i don't know of viable alternatives on a small scale, i would say some land application would be ok. other than that, maybe get rid of it and let it be someone elses problem.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

if ypu have kids and a paved area, drywall scraps make great sidewalk chalk.
CW


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

all the material i can find has been to reduce alkalinity in soil not increase it. have heard of people composting it with manure .because it is a sulpher compound it will smell if left out to rot!did try to add a link but not that pewter talented!google then click on any ag link.we have used some as we are high 7s and it did seem to help


----------



## cntrydude (Mar 17, 2003)

As usual, you guys and gals are the best! Thanks for all the helpful advice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2004)

We've used it to patch holes in our gravel driveway. it's held up for a couple years and is lots cheaper than gravel here.


----------



## South of Forty (Feb 25, 2004)

I couldnt help but e mail National Gypsum Company to get their take on this question and they finally replied:


" I cant recommend scrap drywall for this purpose. However, you can buy gypsum in powder form at agricultural supply houses. They should be able to advise you on the benefits of using gypsum in this format. I believe the ratio of gypsum to soil is very small. Unfortunately, we don't sell gypsum in small quantities, so we don't have a recommendation like this."

Good enough for me- apparently they add some thing that souldnt be going into consumed vegetation.


----------



## comfortablynumb (Nov 18, 2003)

I toss mine out on the horsecrap pile.. a layer of drywall scraps, a layer of crap... a nic drywal/crap layer cake.

it rots away.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

drywall is great in the rabbitry! rabbits stand on it, eat it and when small enough throw it around. put it in your garden it won't hurt a thing..a thing..a thing..a thing 

:haha:


----------

